# Who can restore my headbadge ????



## huipbas (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a couple of headbadges that needs restoring. Is somebody willing to help me?
Please let me know, thanx!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2010)

you have to apply a mask to the area that is not to have paint then spray it.  and repeat the parocess till you have what you want.


----------

